# A Little Sunshine



## OneFineAcre (Aug 21, 2015)

Some days you just need a little sunshine in your life.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 21, 2015)

Everyone does, I will watch when I get home


----------



## GLENMAR (Sep 5, 2015)

That little girl can really sing. I saw her on the Today Show a while back.


----------

